# Aussie Monitors



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2012)

Following on from my thread on Aussie Snakes which can be seen here - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/aussie-snakes-190769/ - I thought I'd put up a thread on some of the monitor lizards that I have also encountered on my herping travels. I haven't seen a great deal, and those that I have seen prove to be very hard to photograph!

Black-headed/Freckled Monitor (Varanus tristis)
























Northern Ridge-tail Monitor (Varanus primordius)








Lace Monitor (Varanus varius)




Long-tailed Rock Monitor (Varanus kingorum)








Mertens Water Monitor (Varanus mertensi)












Mitchell's Water Monitor (Varanus mitchelli)








Perentie (Varanus giganteus)








Pygmy Mulga Monitor (Varanus gilleni)




Ridge-tailed Monitor (Varanus acanthurus)












Sand Monitor (Varanus gouldii)
















Spencers Monitor (Varanus spenceri)












habitat - spot the monitor...




Spotted Tree Monitor (Varanus scalaris)












Yellow-spotted Monitor (Varanus panoptes)








Yellow-throated Monitor (Varanus baritji)








Cheers


----------



## blakehose (Aug 17, 2012)

That's an absolutely awesome series of pictures mate! Some really nice shots in there.


----------



## geckoboy (Aug 17, 2012)

aw wow you said that you hadn't seen much! Your so lucky i've never seen a wild gonna [i live in Adelaide no reptile want's to live in Adelaide toooooooooo cold] been raining and blowing real hard fro the last 2 months even when it's a nice sunny day. [Getting a sunny day down here's like finding gold!] Anyway fantastic shot's. What's up with the thong eating gonna:lol:?


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 17, 2012)

awesome post matt !
cant wait for the skink post


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> awesome post matt !
> cant wait for the skink post



Haha I can do a skink post for you if you really want!


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> I haven't seen a great dealCheers


I extremelly disagree. Many of us havent seen a quarter of all those wild animals you have seen.
On another note, your photos are doing well in the comp. Good luck


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 17, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> Haha I can do a skink post for you if you really want!



Skink... Gecko... Frog... Keep 'em coming, these pics are fantastic!


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow! These are incredible!


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice shots. 

I wonder why does it asks me if I want to see each photo on a browser or Tapatalk?
(meaning, I have to open every single photo on a separate browser window?!)

It would be great to be able to flick them on same page, instead it opens a photo database or something?

Awesome to be able to find and photograph these in their natural environment! Lucky guy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clopo (Aug 18, 2012)

Great shots Matt. Love the Spencers, i take it he wasnt to happy having a camera shoved in his face.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome thread mate! I like some of the tristis in there!!!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 18, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Skink... Gecko... Frog... Keep 'em coming, these pics are fantastic!



Thanks, I might just do one for each reptile family then


----------



## vicherps (Aug 18, 2012)

nice pics and finds.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2012)

great photos! thanks for uploading


----------

